# Seattle Century



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thinking about coming up from Portland and doing this one. 
Has anybody done it? Is it worth it? 

I can't make out the elevation total for the 100 either. Help?
99.3 miles +5220 feet / -5149 feet. 
http://www.seattlecentury.com/routes.html


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I got to the start late last year so ended up doing most of the ride myself. I've ridden these roads plenty so no biggie. I think it's worth coming up for. Not sure about the elevation but there's only one or two hills that I can think of.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Also that day...*

The Tour de Fat is held at Seattle's Gasworks Park on the 31st, hosted by New Belgium Brewing.

From the 100-mile route it looks when you hit the U district to head north to the finish at Magnuson Park, you could turn the opposite direction on the Burke Gilman Trail and head west toward Gasworks. Then drink beer.

Oh wait - free beer garden at the finish of the Seattle Century. Ok, they have you covered. Never mind.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Rode it last year*

I rode it last year and liked it a lot. The rest stops had a ton of food and the scenery was beautiful. The route map (more like booklet) was very detailed. I also bought their jersey, made by Castelli. I like that 3x3 grid design.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> I can't make out the elevation total for the 100 either. Help?
> 99.3 miles +5220 feet / -5149 feet.
> http://www.seattlecentury.com/routes.html



Due to inaccuracies in the GPS most likely. Just round it off and say there's 5200ft of climbing.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Oh wait - free beer garden at the finish of the Seattle Century. Ok, they have you covered. Never mind.


F' beer. I don't drink. Hopefully they'll be serving Pepsi. 



> Due to inaccuracies in the GPS most likely. Just round it off and say there's 5200ft of climbing.


Youch! 5200 ft? Seriously?


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife did the 50 miler last year and just signed up to do the 100 this year. I may go with her if I can get my folks to come and watch the kids. Looks like it should be fun. I can't imagine drinking beer and riding 50 miles only to have to ride another 50 back but whatever. It's a ride not a race so pace yourself and you can do anything (more or less).


----------

